# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Rozijnen kunnen tandbederf voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Rozijnen zijn vooral geliefd bij kinderen die ze dikwijls als traktatie meenemen naar school. In de keuken worden rozijnen aan vele gerechten toegevoegd, zeker aan desserts. Rozijnen zijn gedroogde druiven, dus gezond? Ze zijn inderdaad gezond als je ze met mate eet. Naast tal van gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen en mineralen zijn ze ook rijk aan suikers, het zijn échte energiebommen. Welk effect hebben rozijnen op onze gezondheid?*

Met mate gegeten zijn rozijnen even gezond dan als andere verse fruitsoorten
Als gevolg van onze toenemende belangstelling voor als wat met gezonde voeding te maken heeft, kiezen we steeds meer voor rozijnen als tussendoortje. Rozijnen bevatten tal van gezonde voedingsstoffen, maar ondanks dat wordt toch aangeraden ze slechts met mondjesmaat te eten. Naast hun gezonde eigenschappen barsten rozijnen ook van suikers en calorieën

*Trage suikers*

Rozijnen zijn rijk aan suikers, maar ze bevatten meer trage suikers dan snelle. Trage suikers zorgen vrijwel onmiddellijk voor extra energie. Dat is ook de reden waarom rozijnen zo geliefd zijn bij topsporters. Snelle suikers worden door je lever niet omgezet in energie, maar in vet dat haast direct in je bloedbaan terecht komt.

Gezonde bestanddelen in rozijnen:

Vitaminen: in rozijnen vind je vooral vitamine A, B 1, B 2, B 6, B 11 en B 12 maar ook vitamine C en D. Door hun hoge concentratie aan vitamine C zorgen ze voor een sterke natuurlijke weerstand en dat is uitstekend tegen allerlei winterkwalen zoals verkoudheden, luchtwegeninfecties zoals bronchitis, en griep. 

*Hart- en vaatziekten.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------

